
Why Twitter’s Dying (And What You Can Learn from It) - Futurebot
https://medium.com/bad-words/why-twitter-s-dying-and-what-you-can-learn-from-it-9ed233e37974
======
seanjregan
Richelieu: "Give me six lines written by the most honest man and I will find
in them something to hang him." How many tweets have you sent? Tweeted by
Snowden today.

I think this sums it up. The web is a permanent record of the brilliant and
stupid things that you have said and think while at the same time society has
become very focused on responding to rather than ignoring the stupid things
people say and think.

------
AnimalMuppet
But it's not just the right-wing extremist parties. The culture of
victimization in our universities is part of the same picture.

